# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  BGP: hold-timer & keepalive-timer

## acoul

*Edit: Όπως πολύ σωστά εντοπίσαν οι acinonyx, achille και άλλοι εδώ και καιρό και ...
Από ότι βλέπω *edit* και εγώ *edit* το default BGP setup σε κάποια MikroTik boxes δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι έχει πέσει ένα link και συνεχίζει να ανακοινώνει - κακώς - routes από ένα link το οποίο δεν είναι operational.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να είναι υπόμνημα *edit* έγινε - thanks andreas *edit* η παρακάτω εντολή:


```
/routing bgp peer print
/routing bgp peer set 0 keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30
```

και για Linux, quagga --> bgpd.conf:


```
router bgp XXX
 bgp router-id 10.xx.yy.zz
 network 10.xx.yy.0/24
 neighbor 10.xx.yy.zz remote-as YYY
 neighbor 10.xx.yy.zz timers 10 30
```




> *keepalive:* The number of seconds this BGP speaker waits for a keepalive message before deciding that the connection is down. We recommend you configure the keepalive parameter as 1/3 of the holdtime parameter.
> 
> *holdtime:* The number of seconds this BGP speaker waits for a keepalive, update, or notification message before deciding that the connection is down. We recommend you configure the holdtime parameter as 3 times the keepalive parameter.


RFC1771 *A Border Gateway Protocol 4 (BGP-4)*

----------


## Acinonyx

Ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος μεταξύ mikrotikιών timers *1 30* αν δουλευει σωστά και να μας πει.

Μεταξύ linux δεν έχει πρόβλημα και δίνει λιγότερα λάθος flaps.

----------


## Vigor

Eχτές πέρασα τους timers που αναφέρεις Βασίλη στο link μου με τον Afanas (MikroTik 2.8.28 από την μεριά μου -
ΜikroTik 2.9.6 από την πλευρά του Afanas, αν δεν απατώμαι).

Oμολογώ πως μετά από αυτή την αλλαγή το ΒGP αντικατόπτριζε την πραγματική κατάσταση (state) του link σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.

Thumbs up aci!

----------


## papashark

> Thumbs up aci!


Το έχει ο Αχιλλέας στην υπογραφή του πριν τις γιορτές.

Το λέει ο Acinonyx εδώ και 2 μήνες και βάλε.

Οι περισσότεροι το έχουμε κάνει εδώ και μήνες.



Τώρα το πήρατε χαμπάρι εσύ και ο acoul ?

----------


## papashark

> /routing bgp peer print
> /routing bgp peer set *0* keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30


Και για την ακρίβεια το 0 πρέπει να το αλλάζετε με 1, 2, 3 για κάθε BGP peer που έχετε...

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει καμιά εξέλιξη με το Mikrodebian ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> /routing bgp peer print
> /routing bgp peer set *0* keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30
> 
> 
> Και για την ακρίβεια το 0 πρέπει να το αλλάζετε με 1, 2, 3 για κάθε BGP peer που έχετε...


Δοκιμάστε *1 30*!!! Είναι καλύτερο από το 10 30.. Αρκεί να το "σηκώνει" το mikrotik.

----------


## sotiris

> Το λέει ο Acinonyx εδώ και 2 μήνες και βάλε.


Στο λινκ sotiris-tyfeonas, δεν ξέρω εαν έφταιγε αυτό που δεν το είχαμε κάνει, ή έφταιγε κάποια ασυμβατότητα ανάμεσα στις version του mikrotik....αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι το λινκ μετά τις συμβουλες αυτές από τον Βασίλη και τα παιδιά στα Πατήσια έστρωσε.

Ο acinonyx βέβαια όταν σε κάθε του ποστ φώναζε σχετικά με τους timers...τα άκουσε κιόλας....  :: 

Βασίλη τι εννοείς εαν το σηκώνει?

----------


## costas43gr

Μια ερωτηση ακομα, μετα απο επανεκινηση τις ρυθμισεις αυτες τις χανει ή τις κραταει ?

(Δεν θυμαμε πως το βλεπουμε αν τις εχει παρει.  ::  )

----------


## papashark

Τις κρατάει.

Τις χάνει μόνο άμα σβήσεις το BGP peer ή στα καινούργια που φτιάχνεις δεν το έχει από default.

----------


## sotiris

> (Δεν θυμαμε πως το βλεπουμε αν τις εχει παρει.  )


routing bgp peer print detail

και γενικά όταν είσαι στην κονσόλα μετά από κάθε τι που γράφεις εάν αφήνεις ένα κενό και γράφεις ? σου δείχνει όλες τις επιλογές την εντολής που είσαι.

----------


## Vigor

> /routing bgp peer edit *x* keepalive-timer
> /routing bgp peer edit *x* hold-timer


όπου *x* είναι ο αριθμός του interface. Σε βάζει σε κάποιου είδους editor, οπότε σβήνεις την τιμή *default* και βάζεις τις τιμές 10 στο keepalive-timer και 30 στο hold-timer.

Όπως είπε ο Πάνος παραπάνω, πρέπει να περάσεις την συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση σε όλα τα ασύρματα BB interfaces σου.

----------


## Vigor

> Βασίλη τι εννοείς εαν το σηκώνει?


keepalive-timer = 10 (διορθώσέ με Βασίλη αν κάνω λάθος) σημαίνει πως το bgp κάνει έλεγχο αν ο bgp peer είναι alive κάθε 10 sec (msec?  ::  ). Φαντάζομαι στέλνει κάποια bgp μηνύματα κάθε 10 sec και αν ο bgp peer απαντήσει σε αυτά, τότε το bgp θεωρεί πως ο γείτονάς του είναι up.

Συνεπώς σε ένα "αδύναμο" μηχάνημα, διατάζοντάς το να κάνει τον παραπάνω έλεγχο για κάθε ένα ασύρματο ΒΒ interface κάθε 1 sec (msec?), όπως τόνισε ο Βασίλης παραπάνω, επιβαρύνει το σύστημα με κάποιο επιπρόσθετο φορτίο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη τι εννοείς εαν το σηκώνει?


Το έχω πάρει από φόβο...  ::  

Τυπικά, ο λόγος είναι 1 προς 3 δηλαδή το holdtime τρεις φορες το keepalive.

Εμάς στο ασύρματο μας βολεύει μικρότερος λόγος π.χ. *1 30* γιατί έτσι ελλατώνονται τα flaps και αυξάνεται η σταθερότητα του δικτύου.

Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα το δεχτεί το mikrotik ένα τέτοιο τόσο μη συμβατικό setup. Γι'αυτό λέω να το δοκιμάσει κάποιος που έχει link με mikrotik να μας πει αν λειτουργεί ή δημιουργείται κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν υπαρχει το detail αλλα εχει το export που κανει κατι αναλογο.(2,8,22).
Πραγματι τα ειχα περασει πριν καμια 25αρια μερες και τα εχει κρατησει μετα απο ρεσταρτ και κολημα που εφαγε.
Ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτή τη στιγμή, χρησιμοποιόντας το BGP, έχουμε διαλεξει την τακτική να έχουμε μία δυναμική δρομολόγηση βαριά και αργή στις αλλαγές.

Οι απότομες αλλαγές μας δημιουργούν πρόβλημα γιατί αργούν να διαδωθούν μεσω του BGP. Σκοπός του BGP είναι να θεωρεί ένα link down μόνο αν έχει πράγματι πέσει και όχι όταν έχει packet loss, ακόμη και αν αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο.


Το keepalive είναι κάθε πόση ώρα να στέλνει ο ένας peer πακέτα στον άλλον.

Το holdtime είναι πόση ώρα πρεπει να περιμένει ο άλλος peer πακέτο μέχρι να θεωρήσει ότι το link είναι down.

Οι μετρητές είναι σε second.

Με μετρητές 10 30 στη χειρότερη περίπτωση αρκεί να χαθούν 3 πακέτα στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να θεωρηθεί ένα link down. 1 πακέτο ανά 10 sec. Αυτό είναι σχετικά πιθανό να γίνει σε ένα link με λίγο packet loss

Με μετρητές 1 30 στη χειρότερη περίπτωση πρέπει να χαθούν 30 πακέτα στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να θεωρηθεί ένα link down. 1 πακέτο ανά 1 sec. Αυτό κάνει πιό δύσκολο να θεωρηθεί ένα link down ακόμη και με μεγάλο packet loss. Έτσι έχουμε λιγότερα flaps.

----------


## Vigor

Eυχαριστώ Βασίλη.  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

εδω δηλαδη ειναι οκ ?



```
Terminal vt102 detected, using multiline input mode
[[email protected]] > routing bgp peer print detail
 0 remote-address=10.67.160.18 remote-as=2725 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 

 1 remote-address=10.45.165.65 remote-as=1270 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none 

 2 remote-address=10.67.160.51 remote-as=2334 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none 
[[email protected]] > /routing bgp peer set 1 keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
[[email protected]] > /routing bgp peer set 2 keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
[[email protected]] > routing bgp peer print detail                           
 0 remote-address=10.67.160.18 remote-as=2725 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 

 1 remote-address=10.45.165.65 remote-as=1270 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 

 2 remote-address=10.67.160.51 remote-as=2334 route-reflect=no multihop=no prefix-list-in=none prefix-list-out=none keepalive-timer=10 hold-timer=30 
[[email protected]] >
```

----------


## NetTraptor

yap  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

τελικα η σκεψη του acinonyx μου φανηκε πιο λογικη και το εβαλα 1 30 .

----------


## acoul

> Με μετρητές 10 30 στη χειρότερη περίπτωση αρκεί να χαθούν 3 πακέτα στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να θεωρηθεί ένα link down. 1 πακέτο ανά 10 sec. Αυτό είναι σχετικά πιθανό να γίνει σε ένα link με λίγο packet loss
> 
> Με μετρητές 1 30 στη χειρότερη περίπτωση πρέπει να χαθούν 30 πακέτα στα 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να θεωρηθεί ένα link down. 1 πακέτο ανά 1 sec. Αυτό κάνει πιό δύσκολο να θεωρηθεί ένα link down ακόμη και με μεγάλο packet loss. Έτσι έχουμε λιγότερα flaps.


30 lost πακέτα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα είναι 100% packet loss ... Κανονικά αν ένα link έχει πάνω από 5-10% packet loss είναι καλύτερα να θεωρείται down.




> Το έχει ο Αχιλλέας στην υπογραφή του πριν τις γιορτές.
> 
> Το λέει ο Acinonyx εδώ και 2 μήνες και βάλε.
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι το έχουμε κάνει εδώ και μήνες.
> 
> Τώρα το πήρατε χαμπάρι εσύ και ο acoul ?


Επειδή μπορεί να μη το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι πολλοί ακόμη που ίσως είναι απασχολημένοι με ταράτσες, φτιάχνουν εξοπλισμό κλπ. για το λόγο αυτό το αρχικό post προτείνει να γίνει υπόμνημα αν τυγχάνει κοινής αποδοχής από τους ειδήμονες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ζητά εύσημα ανακάλυψης του τροχού ... !!

----------


## stafan

> Τις κρατάει.
> 
> Τις χάνει μόνο άμα σβήσεις το BGP peer ή στα καινούργια που φτιάχνεις δεν το έχει από default.


Σωστός... και μάλιστα κι αυτό θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Δεν πρέπει δηλαδή, όταν για κάποιο λόγο απενεργοποιούμε το bgp απο ένα peer, να ξεχνάμε να βάλουμε πάλι τους timers. 
Επίσης, ιδιαίτερη προσοχή χρειάζεται όταν και οι δύο άκρες έχουν mtik, να τους έχουν βάλει και οι δύο - το default είναι ουσιαστικά άπειρο! και είναι αυτό που επιλέγεται όταν μόνο το ένα άκρο έχει διορθωμένους timers...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κανονικά αν ένα link έχει πάνω από 5-10% packet loss είναι καλύτερα να θεωρείται down.


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να το "πούμε" στο BGP αυτό. Είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να περνάμε από τα άσχημα link.

Το BGP δεν είναι κατασκευασμένο να δειγματοληπτεί την ποιότητα της ζεύξης.

Οπότε καταλαβαίνει 2 καταστάσεις - Υπάρχει link και Δεν υπάρχει link.

Δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει πόσο packet loss υπάρχει ώστε να θεωρεί από ένα σημείο και πάνω ότι το link είναι down.

Αντιθέτως, για να λειτουργεί καλύτερα και να έχουμε λιγοτερα flaps, χρειάζεται να κάνουμε το BGP να επηρρεάζεται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο από το packet loss το οποίο του είναι άγνωστο και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.

Εκεί κολλάνε οι timers *1 30* που κάνουν το BGP πιό αναίσθητο στο να θεωρήσουν ένα link με packet loss ότι είναι down και να δημιουργούνται λάθος flaps.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Κανονικά αν ένα link έχει πάνω από 5-10% packet loss είναι καλύτερα να θεωρείται down.
> 
> 
> Εκεί κολλάνε οι timers *1 30* που κάνουν το BGP πιό αναίσθητο στο να θεωρήσουν ένα link με packet loss ότι είναι down και να δημιουργούνται λάθος flaps.


Έχετε και οι δύο άδικο.
Το BGP, σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα routing protocols, κάνει την επικοινωνία μεταξύ 2 peers με TCP (συγκεκριμένα στην 179).

Ένα εκ των βασικών χαρακτηριστικών του TCP, όπως φαντάζομαι ξέρετε και οι δύο, είναι το reliability.

Δεν υπάρχει packet loss στο TCP συνεπώς ούτε και στο BGP.

----------


## spirosco

::  

Ρε παιδια, συζητηστε τα πρωτα λιγο μεταξυ σας, καταληξτε καπου και πειτε μας την ετυμηγορια, να την κανουμε ανακοινωση για να τελειωνουμε.
Μπλεκεται ο κοσμος ετσι...

----------


## sotiris

Οχι οχι, μέσα από τις διαφωνίες μαθαίνουμε και άλλα πράγματα....καλά το πάνε έτσι.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...



Σωστά!

Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό.. Αρα μπορούμε να κρατησουμε τον λόγο 1/3 χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Οπότε το μόνο που μένει να επηρρεάζει το BGP στην απόφαση του αν ένα link είναι down, είναι η περίπτωση που το latency γίνει πάνω από 30000ms σε ένα link!

Μου φαίνεται λίγο υπερβολικό για να το φτάσουμε αυτό.

Άρα το ερώτημα είναι *ποιά θα ήταν η τιμή holdtime που δεν θα επηρρεάζεται από το latency αλλά θα κάνει αρκετά γρήγορη την ανίχνευση της κατάστασης του link ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται μάυρες τρύπες για πολύ ώρα;*

Έχω δοκιμάσει 1 3 σε 802.11a και δεν έχω δει flaps στα link κερδίζοντας ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα να έχω πολυ γρήγορους χρόνους απόκρισης στην εναλλαγή των διαδρομών - τόσο γρήγορους που δεν καταλάβαινα καν αν έπεσε κάποιο link!

Σε 802.11a 3000ms έχω δει μόνο μία φορά στην ζωή μου όταν υπεροδηγησα μία CM9. Γενικά σε a μου φαίνεται είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτάσουμε τόσο latency. Σε 802.11b μπορεί να γίνουν εύκολα αν πήξει ένα link. Γι'αυτο κάποτε λέγαμε στο http://www.patissia.awmn ότι 1 3 βάζουμε μόνο με traffic shaping...

----------


## Winner

Μήπως να βλέπαμε την περίπτωση *timers 1 3* ?

Δεν μου ακούγεται άσχημη.
Λογικά θα έχουμε πολύ γρήγορη απόκριση.

----------


## paravoid

> Μήπως να βλέπαμε την περίπτωση *timers 1 3* ?
> 
> Δεν μου ακούγεται άσχημη.
> Λογικά θα έχουμε πολύ γρήγορη απόκριση.


Δεν νομίζω πως θα έχει καλά αποτελέσματα.
Αν είναι να το γυρίσουμε σε άμεση απόκριση και flood, ας γυρίσουμε σε κάποιο link state, κατά προτίμηση σε απομονωμένα areas.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Μήπως να βλέπαμε την περίπτωση *timers 1 3* ?
> 
> Δεν μου ακούγεται άσχημη.
> Λογικά θα έχουμε πολύ γρήγορη απόκριση.
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω πως θα έχει καλά αποτελέσματα.
> Αν είναι να το γυρίσουμε σε άμεση απόκριση και flood, ας γυρίσουμε σε κάποιο link state, κατά προτίμηση σε απομονωμένα areas.


Τι μας λες τώρα ρε paravoid, αφού όλοι έχουν mikrotik!  :: 

Πάντως ο ConnectRetry timer είναι 120 sec και δεν θα έχουμε συχνά flood ακόμη και με timers 1 3, ενώ επιπλέον υπάρχει ακόμη και η δικλείδα ασφαλείας του ελάχιστου χρόνου μεταξύ των advertisments που είναι 30 sec.

Όλα αυτά βέβαια στην περίπτωση που η quagga του mikrotik δεν έχει και αυτούς τους timers πειραγμένους!

Υ.Γ. Θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές να δω αν συμπεριφέρεται σωστά το mikrotik και αν ισχύουν ο ConnectRetry και το minimum advertismnet time

----------


## Neuromancer

εμένα παίζουνε με 1 3 εδώ και καιρό απροβλημάτιστα παρακολουθήστε το αν είναι να σας βοηθήσει

----------


## Winner

Ξέρουμε ποιά είναι τα default του mikrotik ?

----------


## Cha0s

0 0

Που πρακτικά είναι το άπειρο.
Δηλαδή δεν κοιτάει ποτέ αν έπεσε το απέναντι άκρο.

Μα καλά είχει γίνει τόση φασαρία με τα timers του mikrotik.
Πως είναι δυνατόν να αντιδράτε σαν να μην το έχετε ξανακούσει;  ::

----------


## Winner

> 0 0
> 
> Που πρακτικά είναι το άπειρο.
> Δηλαδή δεν κοιτάει ποτέ αν έπεσε το απέναντι άκρο.
> 
> Μα καλά είχει γίνει τόση φασαρία με τα timers του mikrotik.
> Πως είναι δυνατόν να αντιδράτε σαν να μην το έχετε ξανακούσει;


Γιατί έχουμε βγάλει συμπέρασμα με το τι τρέχει;
Βγήκε ο paravoid και αναθεώρησε τα πράγματα με ένα post.

----------


## Cha0s

> Γιατί έχουμε βγάλει συμπέρασμα με το τι τρέχει;
> Βγήκε ο paravoid και αναθεώρησε τα πράγματα με ένα post.


Ο Paravoid το ποστ το έκανε μια σελίδα πριν...

Μέχρι τότε υπήρχε έστω και πιθανών λανθασμένα, ένα συμπέρασμα για τους timers.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ο Acoul έκανε το post σαν να πρόκειται για κάτι που βρέθηκε τώρα ότι γίνεται...

Τόσα posts είχαν γίνει για τους timers και σε 2-3 χρήστες υπάρχει και ως υπογραφή...

Εκεί πάει η απορία μου για τον τρόπο αντίδρασης.
Σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ το θέμα με τους timers ξανά..

----------


## Vigor

Eπαναλαμβάνω την ερώτηση Bαγγέλη:

Αν ρωτήσεις όλους τους χρήστες MikroTik, πόσοι ακολουθούσαν την οδηγία του Acinonyx προτού αναζωπυρωθεί το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα από τον acoul και τον Vigor, τι απαντήσεις περιμένεις πως θα έπαιρνες?

Γιατί φοβούμενοι *τώρα* το κράξιμο, όλοι θα έχουν τρέξει και θα έχουν περάσει αυτή την ρύθμιση στους MikroTik routers τους *σιωπηρά*.

Δεν βάζεις μια ψηφοφορία να δούμε ποιοί είναι τόσο ευκολόπιστοι και κατά πόσο εγώ τόσο δυσκολόπιστος?

Στην ψηφοφορία ζήτησε να απαντήσουν με το χέρι στην καρδιά...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Eπαναλαμβάνω την ερώτηση Bαγγέλη:
> 
> Αν ρωτήσεις όλους τους χρήστες MikroTik, πόσοι ακολουθούσαν την οδηγία του Acinonyx προτού αναζωπυρωθεί το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα από τον acoul και τον Vigor, τι απαντήσεις περιμένεις πως θα έπαιρνες?
> 
> Γιατί φοβούμενοι *τώρα* το κράξιμο, όλοι θα έχουν τρέξει και θα έχουν περάσει αυτή την ρύθμιση στους MikroTik routers τους.
> 
> Δεν βάζεις μια ψηφοφορία να δούμε ποιοί είναι τόσο ευκολόπιστοι και κατά πόσο εγώ τόσο δυσκολόπιστος?
> 
> Στην ψηφοφορία ζήτησε να απαντήσουν με το χέρι στην καρδιά...


Eνώ πριν που δεν το κάνατε θέμα οι δύο σας, το κράξιμο το έτρωγε ο acinonyx.....

Έλα ρε Vigor, ανακαλύψατε τους timer μετά από 2 μήνες και περιμένετε και συγχαρητήρια, για όνομα...


Για τους ευκολίπιστους, γιατί και από ποιούς δεν ήθελαν να πειραχτούν οι timers ας μην το πιάσουμε καλύτερα.

Η ομάδα routing Πατησίων και ο ένας εκ της ομάδας routing του συλλόγου (achille) έκαναν την δουλειά τους σωστά...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αν ρωτήσεις όλους τους χρήστες MikroTik, πόσοι ακολουθούσαν την οδηγία του Acinonyx προτού αναζωπυρωθεί το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα από τον acoul και τον Vigor, τι απαντήσεις περιμένεις πως θα έπαιρνες?


Δεν ξέρω και δεν με νοιάζει.

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι όταν ο Acinonyx φώναζε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα άλλοι τον κράζανε και του λέγανε ότι όλα είναι οκ.

Τώρα αν οι υπόλοιποι φοβούνται το κράξιμο και τώρα θα πάνε να φτιάξουν τα μπρίκια τους σιωπηρά τότε θέλουν κράξιμο αυτοί που κράζανε όταν αναφέρθηκε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Δεν βάζω ψηφοφορία γιατί μου είναι αδιάφορο το θέμα.

Εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή που αναφέρθηκε το πρόβλημα, το διαπίστωσα και ο ίδιος από όσα ξέρω και εφάρμοσα την συμβουλή που δώθηκε.

Οι άλλοι δεν το έκαναν φαίνεται άμεσα γιατί σνομπάριζαν την 'ομάδα routing πατησίων'.

Τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## Vigor

Ειλικρινά ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει ποιός ανακάλυψε τον τροχό. Αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλλονται άτομα τα οποία ανέδειξαν τα θετικά μιας πρότασης όταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι σιωπούν και δεν έχουν αναφέρει καν αν δοκίμασαν την υπόδειξη του Acinonyx και ποιά ήταν τα αποτελέσματά της. 

Εδώ βγήκα και είπα τώρα γιατί ΝΑΙ τώρα ανακάλυψα πως δεν είχε περάσει την ρύθμιση αυτή το απέναντι άκρο και είδα πως κάνει την διαφορά όταν *και τα δύο* άκρα έχουν περάσει την ρύθμιση αυτή στους Mikrotik routers τους και πέσατε να μας φάτε?

Βλέπεις πουθενά να κλέβω κάποιου τα copyrights?

----------


## Vigor

Άντε καλή σας νύχτα αξιότιμοι συνάδελφοι, δουλέυουμε αύριο το πρωί...

----------


## papashark

> Ειλικρινά ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει ποιός ανακάλυψε τον τροχό. Αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλλονται άτομα τα οποία ανέδειξαν τα θετικά μιας πρότασης όταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι σιωπούν και δεν έχουν αναφέρει καν αν δοκίμασαν την υπόδειξη του Acinonyx και ποιά ήταν τα αποτελέσματά της. 
> 
> Εδώ βγήκα και είπα τώρα γιατί ΝΑΙ τώρα ανακάλυψα πως δεν είχε περάσει την ρύθμιση αυτή το απέναντι άκρο και είδα πως κάνει την διαφορά όταν *και τα δύο* άκρα έχουν περάσει την ρύθμιση αυτή στους Mikrotik routers τους και πέσατε να μας φάτε?
> 
> Βλέπεις πουθενά να κλέβω κάποιου τα copyrights?


thumbs up Vigor  ::  


O acinonyx τα δοκίμασε, και τα πρώτεινε.

Το ίδιο και ο achille


Απλά εσείς δεν τους ακούσατε....

----------


## sotiris

Δεν το σταματαμε εδω το θεμα?

Η ουσια ειναι οτι οσοι πιο πολλοι το βλεπουν και το κανουν τοσο καλυτερα ειναι.

----------


## acoul

> Έλα ρε Vigor, ανακαλύψατε τους timer μετά από 2 μήνες και περιμένετε και συγχαρητήρια, για όνομα...


Ωραία, ας πούμε ότι το ανακαλύψαμε με 2 μήνες καθυστέρηση αν και πρόκειται για πολύ σημαντικό θέμα: routing !! Ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει δημοσιευτεί εδώ και 2 μήνες πρωτοσέλιδο από γνωστό site με στόχο την έγκυρη, αντικειμενική και πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση γύρω από θέματα που αφορούν το AWMN ?? Μια και κανείς δεν ζήτησε εύσημα πρωτιάς, δεν καταλαβαίνω την αντίδραση μερικών για την επαναφορά του θέματος που από ότι φάνηκε αφορά ένα σημαντικό θέμα routing και δεν έχει αντιμετωπιστεί ακόμη από όλους τούς κόμβους !!

----------


## xaotikos

Μπορεί να μην παρακολούθησα καθόλου την συζήτηση, να μην ξέρω καν την χρησιμότητα των timers αλλά κατάλαβα ένα:

Ο Αχιλλέας με τον ΒΑσίλη βρήκανε ότι αυτοί οι timers μπορούν να επηρεάσουν πολύ την δρομολόγηση, πρότειναν να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές αλλά δεν τους άκουσε κανένας. Τώρα κάποιος επανέφερε το θέμα και είδατε ότι βοηθάει και τους αλλάζετε. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει βρεθεί κάτι που κάνει δουλεια. Προχωρήστε με αυτό και αφήστε τα υπόλοιπα!!!

----------


## papashark

> Έλα ρε Vigor, ανακαλύψατε τους timer μετά από 2 μήνες και περιμένετε και συγχαρητήρια, για όνομα...
> 
> 
> Ωραία, ας πούμε ότι το ανακαλύψαμε με 2 μήνες καθυστέρηση αν και πρόκειται για πολύ σημαντικό θέμα: routing !! Ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει δημοσιευτεί εδώ και 2 μήνες πρωτοσέλιδο από γνωστό site με στόχο την έγκυρη, αντικειμενική και πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση και πληροφόρηση γύρω από θέματα που αφορούν το AWMN ?? Μια και κανείς δεν ζήτησε εύσημα πρωτιάς, δεν καταλαβαίνω την αντίδραση μερικών για την επαναφορά του θέματος που από ότι φάνηκε αφορά ένα σημαντικό θέμα routing και δεν έχει αντιμετωπιστεί ακόμη από όλους τούς κόμβους !!


"Η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση"....

Οπότε πετάς μερικές μπιχτές για το News, προκειμένου να αλλάξεις θέμα.

thumbs up acoul  ::  


Αναρωτηθείτε γιατί πριν από 2 μήνες δεν υιοθετήθικε από όλους, γιατί για πολλούς από εσάς πέρασε στο ντούκου, και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 0 0
> 
> Που πρακτικά είναι το άπειρο.
> Δηλαδή δεν κοιτάει ποτέ αν έπεσε το απέναντι άκρο.
> 
> Μα καλά είχει γίνει τόση φασαρία με τα timers του mikrotik.
> Πως είναι δυνατόν να αντιδράτε σαν να μην το έχετε ξανακούσει; 
> ...


Ώπα,

το *10 30* έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει σίγουρα. Το λέμε από τις αρχές Οκτωβριου! http://www.patissia.awmn/forum_viewtopic.php?8.63

Το 1 30 είπαμε να δοκιμάσουμε και έγινε μία συζήτηση στο forum με τον paravoid για το αν θα βοηθήσει. Καταλήξαμε ότι δεν θα έχει διαφορά λόγω TCP. Δεν ανατράπηκε τίποτα.

Τώρα έχουμε μείνει στο 1 3 το οποίο έχει δοκιμαστεί, το έχουμε αναλύσει στο forum των Πατησιων και μπορεί να μπει μόνο σε συνθήκες που το latency δεν μπορεί να ανέβει πάνω από 3000ms. Είπαμε δηλαδή μόνο σε link με κατάλληλο QoS για το BGP.

Αυτά είναι όλα. Αφού ενεργοποιηθήκατε, έστω και καθυστερημένα, καλό είναι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Υ.Γ. Θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές να δω αν συμπεριφέρεται σωστά το mikrotik και αν ισχύουν ο ConnectRetry και το minimum advertismnet time


Επειδή δεν έχουμε mikrotik 2.8 εδώ στη γειτονιά, οπότε δεν παίζει telnet στην quagga, μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει telnet στο BGP του και να μας πει όταν κατεβαζει το link τι του δίνει η εντολή *show ip bgp neighbors <IP_γείτονα>*




> show ip bgp neighbors 10.2.16.110
> BGP neighbor is 10.2.16.110, remote AS 3373, local AS 1979, external link
> BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
> BGP state = Active
> Last read 2d13h38m, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
> Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
> Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
> Sent 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
> Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
> ...


Θέλουμε το "Next connect timer due in" πόσο μετράει μέχρι να ξανασυνδεθεί. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει αμέσως με το που θα κατέβει το link και ανακυκλώνεται μετά από λίγο.

Το μεγιστο που φτάνει είναι ο ConnectRetry timer

Επίσης να δει και το "Minimum time between advertisement runs is" αν είναι 30 ή είναι κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Achille

> Αυτά είναι όλα. Αφού ενεργοποιηθήκατε, έστω και καθυστερημένα, καλό είναι


Thumbs up Acinonyx!  ::

----------


## acoul

Παρακαλώ πολύ να γίνει Υπόμνημα - είναι σημαντικό.

----------


## andreas

οπως διαταξετε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους που βρήκαν το πρόβλημα (στον acinonyx ουσιαστικά που ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά)

Νομίζω μας πρώτο απασχόλησε τότε :
https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... bgp#165730
το είχαμε ξαναπεί 
https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... bgp#175311

Στο 2.8.x οι timers δεν είναι 0-0 αλλά 2-6 από default οπότε μεταξύ τους δούλευαν καλά, το οποίο εξηγεί γιατί το πρόβλημα έγινε φανερό αφού ήρθαν τα 2.9 στο προσκήνιο.

Μαζί με κάποια χαζά που κάνει το 2.9 με τα queues και το tx-power στις prism, νομίζω θα ήταν καλά να γύρναγαν όσοι έφυγαν σε 2.8.6 στους bb routers.

----------


## mojiro

ο κομβος ayis εχει timers, μου βγηκε το παρακατω και με παρεξενεψε...




```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.319 ms  0.171 ms  0.105 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.seaman.awmn (10.86.87.106)  5.429 ms  0.671 ms  0.764 ms
 3  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.17)  15.731 ms  0.928 ms  1.096 ms
 4  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.42)  2.575 ms  2.859 ms  3.837 ms
 5  gw-sv1aiz.nemecis.awmn (10.26.130.81)  6.336 ms  8.598 ms  6.345 ms
 6  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  4.786 ms  5.282 ms  15.962 ms
 7  * * gw-achille.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  4.398 ms
 8  * * *
 9  * *
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.365 ms  0.136 ms  0.110 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.sw1ggw.awmn (10.86.87.122)  0.583 ms  0.478 ms  0.455 ms
 3  gw-sw1ggw.skra.awmn (10.80.198.106)  0.968 ms  1.065 ms  0.862 ms
 4  gw-skra.selete.awmn (10.19.147.251)  7.038 ms  1.777 ms  1.911 ms
 5  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  6.473 ms  1.456 ms  7.264 ms
 6  gw-skilla.alex-23.awmn (10.19.146.154)  9.469 ms  1.973 ms  2.255 ms
 7  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  22.293 ms  19.253 ms  42.325 ms
 8  * gw-achille.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  12.207 ms  19.275 ms
```

----------


## trendy

Έχουμε πει ότι εκεί που σταματάει το traceroute δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη και ο ένοχος κόμβος.

----------


## sokratisg

Από εμένα πάντως όλα είναι οκ.



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.417 ms  0.272 ms  0.469 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.sv1aiz.awmn (10.32.49.42)  1.069 ms  1.043 ms  0.568 ms
 3  gw-sv1aiz.nemecis.awmn (10.26.130.81)  2.047 ms  2.876 ms  0.981 ms
 4  gw-nemecis.achille.awmn (10.26.123.82)  1.803 ms  2.154 ms  3.390 ms
 5  gw-achille.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.249)  1.599 ms  2.007 ms  1.876 ms
 6  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  2.107 ms  4.650 ms  2.907 ms
 7  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  3.886 ms  2.811 ms  3.759 ms
```

_Edited: DNS fix για το gw-sv1aiz.nemecis.awmn_

----------


## mojiro

> Έχουμε πει ότι εκεί που σταματάει το traceroute δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη και ο ένοχος κόμβος.


το ξερω, απλα ρωταω just for sure

----------


## Danimoth

Ισχύουν ακόμη αυτά?

Δεν έχω βάλει κάτι τέτοιο, αν ισχύουν να βάλω.

----------


## papashark

> Ισχύουν ακόμη αυτά?
> 
> Δεν έχω βάλει κάτι τέτοιο, αν ισχύουν να βάλω.


ΝΑΙ !

----------


## Danimoth

Έβαλα όπου είχα access. Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή ή μπορώ να δω σε κάποιο μενού το status του keepalive timer?

----------


## JollyRoger

ακυρο...  ::  αλλά ...εε... μη πάει χαμένο το Post...  :: 




> Έβαλα όπου είχα access. Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή ή μπορώ να δω σε κάποιο μενού το status του keepalive timer?




```
routing bgp peer print detail
```

(ξαναματαedit: άμα δε βλέπεις να το λέει καθόλου, είναι στο default...)

----------


## JollyRoger

να βάλω ανεπιφυλάκτως keepalive 1 σε όλους τους γειτόνους? 

(edit: QoS παίζει at least στα MT και απο τις 2 μεριές... στα linux και τα RB πατέντες με simple queues και packet mark 3,4 του upload, αλήθεια, σωστό είναι αυτό? μοιάζει να δουλεύει )

----------


## acoul

> να βάλω ανεπιφυλάκτως keepalive 1 σε όλους τους γειτόνους?


όχι, το προτεινόμενο είναι το σωστό, με άλλες τιμές bad things may happen ...

----------


## Danimoth

> ```
> routing bgp peer print detail
> ```


Thx Jolly!

----------


## kinglyr

Καλησπέρα,

ξέρει κανείς γιατί στο mikrotik *v3.16* εάν μπορείς να φτιάξεις το keep-alive timer ενός peer στο BGP;
γιατι προσπαθώ να το σετάρω σε ένα RB600A και ενώ μπορώ να σετάρω το hold-time στα 30s το keep-alive δεν το βρίσκω...  ::  
Τί έχει γίνει; το έχουν βγάλει σαν εντολή?
Επίσης, τελικά ποια είναι τα ιδανικά νούμερα σε seconds για keep-alive και hold-timer σε ένα BGP Peer?
Επίσης από ότι είδα στο http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/BGP για το MikroTik RouterOS supports BGP Version 4 ισχύει το παρακάτω:
used-keepalive-time (time) = negotiated keepalive message interval (used-hold-time / 3)
Οπότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να σετάρεις το keep-alive timer γιατί το υπολογίζει διαιρώντας το hold-timer δια του τρία?  ::

----------


## spirosco

Who cares? βαλε quagga  :: 

Κατι σε 3/9, 4/12 ή 5/15 ειναι καλα οσο αφορα τα timers, παντα με τη προυποθεση οτι τα link δεν κανουν τραμπαλα.

----------


## kinglyr

οι τιμές είναι σε second να υποθέσω ε?

----------


## spirosco

Ε ναι  ::

----------

